# Harperia (formerly known as Canada)



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi all,
as a Canadian, I have to descry Harper's grasp over the country and what he and his party are doing of the Canada I once was proud of. 

So many things have gone wrongs these past years I can just name a few:
Tar sands - a long-term ecological disaster
Royal Canadian Army - a huge step back for an independant country

and so many regressive ideas from him and the Conservative party that I cannot name them all: the prisons, the jets, human rights, etc etc etc

I welcome anyone to share his comment on this


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Nov 11, 2011)

His policies fucking suck. More prisons, harsher sentences for "criminals", stupid drug laws, and a lot of other things. The media likes to make it sound like crime rates are going up, when in reality they're not, and that we need more prisons and harsher sentences. The crime bill he wants to pass is facepalm worthy.


----------



## coupe89 (Nov 11, 2011)

I like what he has done. Canada needs to be harder on crime, here on PEI the criminals get nothing for sentences. Our Air force also needs to be updated not just for war but also in case of a disaster. He has made me proud of being Canada unlike the liberals.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, that guy growing a bit of weed in his house is worse than a pedophile:
Column: Marijuana growers to face more jail than child rapists under Harper's new omnibus bill

Fuck science:
Why the Harper Majority is a Step Back for Science &#8211; Let Us Count the Ways | The Intersection | Discover Magazine

Fuck your health:
Stephen Harper

A few other points:
Why Unseat the Harper Government?

And a lot of other ones (with sources under each random fact):
Shit Harper Did

There was this other great link I had but I don't have it bookmarked anymore, sadly.

Let's buy a lot of jets though, because there's nothing more important than jets. Conservatism is stagnant, we should be moving forward, not standing still.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 11, 2011)

facepalm-worthy is the word, or if you're a joyful person you can just LOL at him and his program.

coupe89 : what the criminals get for sentence is provincial, while the federal government wants to apply a new criminal code and sentences, it's up to the provinces to apply it or not.

I'm glad that we here in Quebec are the less conservative (from the last elections), still we have to endure his pseudo-dictature.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 11, 2011)

In all honesty, the last election just made me loose all faith I had in Canada. I did voted, thinking "I'm voting today so I'll have the right to be mad tomorrow". Looked how the elections were going, thought "oh shit, here we go again with a minority conservative leader". I was pretty disapointed when I woke up the next day.

Anyway, stuff like he is trying to do isn't helping my hate toward him. FLQ anyone?


----------



## Origin (Nov 11, 2011)

All regressive/traditionalist politicians piss me off, but they especially piss me off when they try their best to ruin an entire goddamn country. His higher policies DON'T. WORK. Rampant militarism and insane anti-everything, punishment-minded criminal laws are antiquated concepts. I almost never get mad about politics, but fuck him. Fuck him.

Every time Enslaved's Axioma comes on I think of the bastard. "Mind not the worshipers of punishment; un-growers and resisters." Guh. -__-


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Nov 11, 2011)

It's hard to try to rationalize a lot of the stuff the conservatives do, and it's impressive that they've been voted in for so many years. I find it kind of funny that he won with only 39% of votes out of 61% of the country. And there's people who come and say "well, that's democracy" as a way to defend this absurdity, as if "democracy" is the end-all-be-all of politics. You can have 51% of people vote to shit on the other 49% and theoretically it would happen, so there's a flaw with this kind of representative democracy from my point of view.

Have some more fun readings:
Why you should not vote for Stephen Harper « Dave Till&#039;s blog
Why Not Harper?
Harper to eliminate political party subsidies if Conservatives get majority &#8211; Craig Nobbs


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 11, 2011)

All the options are useless.


----------



## coupe89 (Nov 11, 2011)

The Omega Cluster said:


> facepalm-worthy is the word, or if you're a joyful person you can just LOL at him and his program.
> 
> coupe89 : what the criminals get for sentence is provincial, while the federal government wants to apply a new criminal code and sentences, it's up to the provinces to apply it or not.
> 
> I'm glad that we here in Quebec are the less conservative (from the last elections), still we have to endure his pseudo-dictature.



Pseudo-dictature are you talking about when the Liberals were in power. Come to PEI where the Liberals are in power and do whatever they want like using government money for personal use. Also it was Chretien who took away alot of our freedom and used his position to keep his son out of jail, and Martin who gave contracts to his "old" businesses.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 11, 2011)

I think my hatred of Harper was well documented in the Election thread. My riding voted (Fanshawe/London) voted NDP! And has for quite a while. Being the poor part of London and all. 

Harper has done jack shit. He hasn't done 1 good thing for the country since being elected. And I don't mean this time. I mean since the 1st time. He's had plenty of time to do at least 1 good thing. But it hasn't happened. He's fucked a lot of shit up, and ruined Canada's reputation on a Global Scale (Look into the shit he pulled whilst in Brazil recently...pathetic. I know Kindergartners who can negotiate with more class) and completely fucked up everything. 

It's pretty sad. I actually had another post typed up but my internet douched all over me (it still is, can't see or hit like buttons for some reason) but Harper is the worst thing to happen to Canada since Mulroney...since...well the Last conservative we elected.

They all seem to fuck the country up quite a bit. We should probably pull or collective heads or of our collective asses and stop voting for them?

I'm too lazy to find links too videos I posted during the election (on Facebook and the election thread and other places) but Harper is brutal. Broke laws and election promises before he was even elected. That's impressively bad.

Anyways: 
I think Harper may well go down in history as the worst PM Canada has ever had. I'm


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 12, 2011)

Harper is an embarrassment to this once great country. I've ranted many times before on this, but at this point, when they keep pulling backwards shit to PURPOSELY remold the country into their narrow, anti-science, anti-evidence, militaristic and strong armed vision of what it should be, and redefine everything about it right down to the mascot, shit's getting heavy. I never (and would never) voted Liberal, but at least the Libs left us alone. Ug, I could go on, but these guys just make me tired at this point. Worst government this country has EVER seen, can't get the boot soon enough.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 12, 2011)

most people have already pretty summed up how I feel about Harper, so no need to get into details. what I will say, however, is that it was quite saddening to see that he got a majority, despite the fact that most people who voted DIDN'T vote for Harper (democracylol). the blind, narrow vision he has for this country and Canadians' acceptance of it is only a reflection on how fucked up this country has become.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 12, 2011)

Who thinks we should re-work our good ol' voting system? Jack Layton of the NDP wnted that, to give equal chance to every one, because now, if you don't get enough votes to be elected, those votes mean nothing! See the Green Party, even if they have some votes across Canada, they had a real difficulty electing ONE deputy, Elisabeth May. There are other systems that are more democratic than our plurality voting system, who are PROPORTIONAL to the number of votes, and that are used in many countries around the world. 

Don't expect a change from the Conservative...


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hopefully I get a job in the oil sands soon, I am definitely looking for one. Ecology be damned, I could make a killing in my field out there. 

I appreciate more action against criminals, strengthening our military, and less taxation. I would love to see stupid crap like Cretians rights to criminals that have invaded your house preventing you from stopping them forcible. I am looking forward to when he kicks in that income sharing to effectively lower taxation for couples too. 

I voted for Harper, and would gladly do it again. I am not a bleeding heart liberal, and I have no responsibility to take care of those who do not wish to carry their own weight. As for those who ran against Harper, they were by and large shooting the moon with nonsense that would imply gross taxation increases, or just ineffectual. So be it. 

I realize we have a extreme left wing populace here on a music forum (shocking), but figured I would weigh in, in descent. The opposition made a stupid move by calling an election, and they paid for it greatly through pissing off the majority of people.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess you'll be making a lot of money by working in the tar sands, I'm sure the guys there are well paid, and it's your choice if you don'T want to give a damn about environment, though everyone will suffer the likely consequences of this.

I respect your vote, but even when he's doing shit that could make some sense, he's doing it wrong. Remember the F-35 he's bought to fly over the north. I'm not against that, but there are other SO MUCH BETTER airplanes to do the job, better and cheaper.

But seriously, on an international plane, Canada's gone down, man! It seems Harper prefers Tim Horton's...


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 12, 2011)

The Omega Cluster said:


> I guess you'll be making a lot of money by working in the tar sands, I'm sure the guys there are well paid, and it's your choice if you don'T want to give a damn about environment, though everyone will suffer the likely consequences of this.



The oil sands are about as low impact as they can be and remain in operation. Top soil and vegetation are removed in order to excavate the sand, then the sand is 'cleaned' to get the oil, returned, and the top soil is returned and replanted. As of 2 years ago significant research was being put into methods to temporarily transplant trees to return them to the area immediately as well. It is not just dug up and left devastated, all actions available are taken, and further are investigated. So lets stop the blanket statement comments about attrocity.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 12, 2011)

seems the tar sands lobby has done a good job on the PR side of things, especially with the whole "ethical oil" joke.
&lsquo;Ethical oil&rsquo; ad sparks war of words between Ottawa, Saudis - The Globe and Mail
tree planting is all fine and well, but dozens of aboriginal communities are affected by the toxic runoff created by the tar sands, and I think they'd have a few things to say about the "low-impact" of the tar sands. 

nevertheless, lets not derail this thread into a tar sands one. My problem is how Harper's rationalized these "priorities". I'm all for being tough on crime, but when statistics show that we're at the lowest crime rate in decades, how can 
one justify the billions of federal dollars put into creating super prisons that put everyone in jail? (small time pot dealers with murderers and rapists)

and sure we COULD have a stronger military, but why didn't we leave that to an OPEN CONTRACT with other defense contractors, instead of straight-up buying the most expensive and advanced stealth fighter planes that we don't need in the slightest, especially when millions of Canadians are still out of work, or struggling to find meaningful employment. (I'm pretty sure I touched on these issues in the election thread so I'll stop here)
I could go on, and it's not meant to attack anyone's political beliefs/opinions, but all Harper's really done is just embody the arrogance of the "traditional" conservative and serve as America's/Israel's lapdog imo and has done little to restore Canada's credibility on the international stage.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you know how much CLEAN WATER it takes ???

Read that : 

"To produce one cubic metre (m3) of synthetic crude oil (SCO) (upgraded bitumen) in a mining operation requires about 2&#8211;4.5 m3 of water (net figures). Approved oil sands mining operations are currently licensed to divert 359 million m3 from the Athabasca River, or more than twice the volume of water required to meet the annual municipal needs of the City of Calgary." (source : http://pubs.pembina.org/reports/TroubledW_Full.pdf)

It takes around 3 times more CLEAN VUCKING WATER to produce oil, man... when water will become a rarity, and that's not too far ahead, you'll just have to substitute on your precious oil.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 12, 2011)

from an educational point of view, the conservative government is a mortal nemesis. it saddens me to see most of my favorite profs that taught religion, humanities, philosophy, social science, political theory, liberal arts etc all being let go, only to re placed by people who teach accounting, business, and other neo-liberal related fields. and it hurts me more when i have kids that are going to canadian schools, and they wont be taught music in schools from grade 1-8. i'll be sad when my kids wont learn the history of canada that is NOT a white-mans history. i'll be sad when my kids wont learn about anything other than science and math related courses with maybe a small tid bit about literature. 

child care sees the conservative government as a mortal nemesis. get rid of child care so that people who REALLY need those can not possibly afford them. that means that single parents -mostly moms- are further being dragged under the bus in this patriarchal world. they are given two choices, either work 9-5 in an office related job, or sit at home and raise the baby. the latter costs a LOT, which means, that women, child care, and children should view the conservative government as a mortal nemesis. 

people who rely on affordable homing see conservative government as mortal nemesis. cant remember who, but someone from harpers comity said 'toronto has no business being a land lord to the poor'. that basically translates into 'canada is the country for the rich. those who are not rich shall be eradicated.'

also, greece is in a horrible situation. why? there are lots of issues there, but if you basically boil it down, they skewed the census, thus the investors had no idea what the country had. get rid of the census means you get the investors that we have no idea what we have. reducing in foreign investors means reduction in funds and jobs. how does that relate to canada? harper got rid of the census, or made it optional. not only that, but he got rid of a LOT of important things on there. who is our number 1 contributor for foreign funds? none other than USA. USA is down the shitter financially, and they wont really have a problem pulling out of canada if they have to...demise of canada perhaps? 

also, how much did he spend on that fake-lake in toronto last year? how much did he spend on the fighter jets that are to be used in wars (ironic since we dont fight wars, we are supposed to keep peace...our american neighbors to the south do fight wars. thanks harper for helping them destroy another nation/group/people/country etc). *****

also, the jails that harper is making are interesting. if you privatize jails (wasn't a jail in petta...something privatized a few years ago?), you'll quickly see people in jail for the most ridiculous reasons. unpaid fines (will get to that after), to smoking pot (not distributing), to walking on someones lawn (trespassing) or other random and petty crimes...

municipalities need money? great, attack the unpaid fines! a few billion dollars here, some billion dollars there, and there you go. dont be harder on crimes, be harder on people who dont pay the fine. 

its not really harpers fault in particular. its the conservative government. 

i dislike harper, but i hate the conservative government even more. however, i have to say, the last electoral debate, harper seemed the strongest out of the 4. you ask may about taxes, she says 'what are we doing with taxes? look at harper!' you ask layton what is he doing with abortion, he says 'what are we doing? look at what harper is doing!' you ask ignatief what is he doing with education, he says 'what are we doing? look at harper!' harper did a good job defending himself and his party. however, do i agree with him and his ethos? not at all. 


***** i'm totally against war and the entire war economy along with soldiers and the reason they are needed...just my opinion though...






and for god sakes, people, VOTE!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, vote and don't sit on your fat ass complaining all the time, you have the right to complain if you made your vote duty.

Wasn't there some place on the internet where you could fulfill your taxes without the money for war?


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 12, 2011)

...I didn't know Canadians got pissed about their politicians, nor did I expect to hear about conservatives working for the same goals as the ones we have State-side. 

I always imagined Canada to be pretty chill, and empty as fuck. Do you really need badass super-max prisons or whatever? I don't know why I'm posting, I know nothing about y'all's politics. 

I do have to add, though, that I should have expected my illustrious friend the kind Sir M (that rhymed) to be a total contrarian-stick-in-the-mud-no-good-party-pooper.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2011)

Its OK Rev, to be honest I follow American politics more than Canadian because they affect me more.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 12, 2011)

american politics, or rather the american democracy i dont agree with because of its 'winner takes all for the next 4 to 8 year' policy. ie, if person A wins by 51/49, then that means that 49% of the 312 million people are living under the winner. is that fair? 

and canadians are funny people. so long as you give us the basic stuff, we usually dont go crazy. however, if we lose in a hockey game, you will see two things on the street: 1) riot and 2) a strange couple making out on the street floor while tear gas is thrown all over and glass is shattered from the street shop windows....
true story actually. happened a few months ago in British Colombia 

we dont like absolute power or absolute anything. we like to live on the 'maybe' as we dont agree with the 'yes' nor the 'no'.


----------



## murakami (Nov 12, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Yeah, that guy growing a bit of weed in his house is worse than a pedophile:
> Column: Marijuana growers to face more jail than child rapists under Harper's new omnibus bill


 
dude, get it through your head... harper likes to molest children.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 13, 2011)

The Reverend, NO we don't need those big-ass prison, but the Conservatives try to convince us we do, and I don't know why, and there's probably something behind all that that I'm not aware of.

I also found out that the convervatives work in a very underhand way. Most of the times, a relatively unknown conservative deputy will come with an idea for a law or whatever, and it will quickly be supported by the rest of the elected party. I think that those ideas form in the head, or in Harper's head, and are then transmitted to the "hidden" parts of the "body" and then they spread.... sly shit


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, so in America, people often say stuff like "If so-and-so gets elected, I'm moving to Canada!" Canada is just the go-to place for people when they're dissatisfied with the way things are going in the States, so that had me wondering. Where do _Canadians_ threaten to move to when things threaten to take a perceived turn for the worst? England?


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 13, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Okay, so in America, people often say stuff like "If so-and-so gets elected, I'm moving to Canada!" Canada is just the go-to place for people when they're dissatisfied with the way things are going in the States, so that had me wondering. Where do _Canadians_ threaten to move to when things threaten to take a perceived turn for the worst? England?



since we dont like america much, maybe cuba since no americans are allowed in cuba? 

nah, our country is massive, so we usually just 'go to the next province'. since each province usually has differnet tax and insurance systems with slightly different rules and regulations.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Nov 13, 2011)

My escape plan is Sweden.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've actually considered Norway myself. My sister moved there as a result of being a biologist in an area defunded by the Harper crew, but well funded by the Norwegians. Every description I've heard of the country is quite to my liking, I'd like to give it a visit, and if I like it up close, I may start taking a Norwegian language course as a first step. And yes, I have given this serious thought, that's how much I think this place is on the wrong track.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 15, 2011)

I think most of the Canadians that live in Quebec and dislike the way things are going want to separate from the rest of Canada and make an independant country, Quebec.

That's most radical.


----------



## groph (Nov 15, 2011)

I know dick all about Canadian politics or specific political parties and the history of said parties so I find it hard to comment much on Harper with a strong opinion.

One thing I can't stand is how conservative parties are socially ignorant. "No colonial history" is how Harper described Canada which is just completely untrue, absolutely false, like saying that the Earth doesn't have a moon. What's he trying to do, cover up our history and make sure everybody is on the same page with a sterilized, guilt-free image of Canada, the nicest country ever who never once stepped on someone's toes to gain an advantage? Please. If that's what Harper really stands for, then yeah, fuck Harper.

Cutting funds to child care and anti-abortion stances are things I can never get behind, especially in a neoliberal culture that blames individuals for their shortcomings, strangely the same shortcomings that thousands more have, IE a child and no job. Good luck raising a kid when you can't be there because you have to work. Wait, you should have kept your legs shut, woman!

I can't say I support the huge crime bill either, the deterrence effect harsher penalties has is quite debatable but that's really an issue with the justice system in countries like Canada anyway so it's a bigger issue. Harper is just taking it farther. 

Cracking down on protestors is fucking fascism, in the sense that they're silencing dissent. At least it makes some legal sense to arrest people who are damaging private property but when you're randomly arresting protestors you're taking the right wing into scary territory.

Strengthening a military is okay but can't the $29 billion go towards strengthening our education system or healthcare or the deficit or something else that will promote some kind of common good (lol I'm a communist lol)? I mean people are going to get pissed off when the government spends a dime on anything because that means they didn't spend it on something else, or they spent it period, and government spending is the devil. I'm pretty sure CF-18's are still quite capable combat aircraft, we can probably get another 20 years out of them. We've been using the fucking Seaking since 1963, we haven't had an aircraft carrier since the Bonaventure, our Navy is pretty fucking tiny (though Halifax is now building a bunch of new combat ships), come to think of it, renaming the Canadian Army to the Royal Canadian Army is evidence of our goddamn colonial history because Canada was a fucking colony of England. Jesus Christ that's the stupidest thing a human being has ever said.

This stuff gets to me because conservatism seems to ignore reality and live in some illusion of a "liberty for everyone, woo-hoo deregulated free markets" wet-dream which in theory is fucking great. I like the idea of capitalism working as it's supposed to but the simple fact is, there isn't equality of opportunity, there are groups with significant power over others, Canada DID fuck over the indigenous population and still does, nobody's pie in the sky ideal ever fits with what actually happens and that even includes people on the left wing. It's the rigid, regressive conservative ideology that can't seem to be divorced from ideas of fiscal responsibility and careful spending that pisses me off.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 15, 2011)

groph said:


> I know dick all about Canadian politics or specific political parties and the history of said parties so I find it hard to comment much on Harper with a strong opinion.
> 
> One thing I can't stand is how conservative parties are socially ignorant. "No colonial history" is how Harper described Canada which is just completely untrue, absolutely false, like saying that the Earth doesn't have a moon. What's he trying to do, cover up our history and make sure everybody is on the same page with a sterilized, guilt-free image of Canada, the nicest country ever who never once stepped on someone's toes to gain an advantage? Please. If that's what Harper really stands for, then yeah, fuck Harper.
> 
> ...




humm...maybe i got it wrong, but neo-liberal, as an ethos stands for 'put EVERY penny towards the economy. fuck all others, and demolish anything that even resembles social services. cut all funds that are not going towards the economy, as at the end of the day, the economy is what brings in money, not the poor or social service recipients!' 

that is much the same thing that capitalism stands for. take marx for example, he is often considered the 'anti-capitalism' which he actually wasn't. he said that he had no problem with capitalism. he did, however, have a problem with what the capitalistic market made people into. ideas that once people spent their lives pondering over were reduced to earn wages at over worked jobs that killed off any sort of creativity. 


but aside from those two points, i do agree with you!


----------



## groph (Nov 16, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> humm...maybe i got it wrong, but neo-liberal, as an ethos stands for 'put EVERY penny towards the economy. fuck all others, and demolish anything that even resembles social services. cut all funds that are not going towards the economy, as at the end of the day, the economy is what brings in money, not the poor or social service recipients!'
> 
> that is much the same thing that capitalism stands for. take marx for example, he is often considered the 'anti-capitalism' which he actually wasn't. he said that he had no problem with capitalism. he did, however, have a problem with what the capitalistic market made people into. ideas that once people spent their lives pondering over were reduced to earn wages at over worked jobs that killed off any sort of creativity.
> 
> ...



That's pretty much what I understand neoliberalism to be, I must have said something wrong. Austerity cuts, lots of privatization, stuff that just seems to happen when the economy isn't booming. The giant welfare state of the 50's could have been supported because European industry was literally bombed to the ground and North America was in full production swing, at least that's how it's put sometimes, not necessarily my endorsed opinion. It's part of the neoliberal ideology to put the individual at the basic level of analysis. This is criticized because in effect it masks larger social problems, IE homelessness is the problem of lazy bums with no will to work, rape is the woman's fault or the fault of a mentally disturbed man, etc.

Yeah, Marx and Engels never made a blueprint for socialism or communism either, and Marx is allegedly quoted as saying on his death bed "I am not a Marxist," which is hilarious.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 17, 2011)

You heard the latest news? Harper and the Conservatives (hey this could be good as a band's name) are going to organize a celebration for our contribution to war in Libya.

You know what? Vuck you, military patriotism, we aren't the United States of Canada yet.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 17, 2011)

groph said:


> That's pretty much what I understand neoliberalism to be, I must have said something wrong. Austerity cuts, lots of privatization, stuff that just seems to happen when the economy isn't booming. The giant welfare state of the 50's could have been supported because European industry was literally bombed to the ground and North America was in full production swing, at least that's how it's put sometimes, not necessarily my endorsed opinion. It's part of the neoliberal ideology to put the individual at the basic level of analysis. This is criticized because in effect it masks larger social problems, IE homelessness is the problem of lazy bums with no will to work, rape is the woman's fault or the fault of a mentally disturbed man, etc.
> 
> Yeah, Marx and Engels never made a blueprint for socialism or communism either, and Marx is allegedly quoted as saying on his death bed "I am not a Marxist," which is hilarious.



from my understanding, marx didn't say a LOT of stuff that he is credited for. at the same time, the ideology of 'marxism' or even the word 'marxist' and 'marxism' weren't coined until a few decades after his life. he build the most complete skeleton with some muscle on it. after his death, people who were inspired by him (thus, called themselves marxist) added more. 

for example, marx is often credited for creating the idea of 'hegemony' which in fact wasn't coined, explained, and elaborated on in MUCH detail by a later socialist by the name of gramshi (gramcci?)


eitehrway, we are getting off of topic. the point is, harper sucks so hard that even donkey kong refuses to go near him...


----------



## groph (Nov 17, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> from my understanding, marx didn't say a LOT of stuff that he is credited for. at the same time, the ideology of 'marxism' or even the word 'marxist' and 'marxism' weren't coined until a few decades after his life. he build the most complete skeleton with some muscle on it. after his death, people who were inspired by him (thus, called themselves marxist) added more.
> 
> for example, marx is often credited for creating the idea of 'hegemony' which in fact wasn't coined, explained, and elaborated on in MUCH detail by a later socialist by the name of gramshi (gramcci?)
> 
> ...



Antonio Gramsci, came up with the idea of cultural hegemony when Marx's "prophecy" failed to unfold, and I think this was in the 1930s. I haven't read the body of Marx's work but I do plan to, given how much bullshit is being sprayed everywhere nowadays whenever someone suggests something slightly left-leaning to a conservative American. Marx isn't a god of mine, and I don't think that he was "right" about capitalism but I really love his explanation of the capitalist system, at least how it used to be. Marx has been revived and re-interpreted a bajillion times. Idiots just irk me to no end, I don't care if there's an R or a D after your name.


----------



## chevymeister (Nov 18, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Hopefully I get a job in the oil sands soon, I am definitely looking for one. Ecology be damned, I could make a killing in my field out there.
> 
> I appreciate more action against criminals, strengthening our military, and less taxation. I would love to see stupid crap like Cretians rights to criminals that have invaded your house preventing you from stopping them forcible. I am looking forward to when he kicks in that income sharing to effectively lower taxation for couples too.
> 
> ...


 
I think the other leaders were completely fucking retarded, although I agree with the liberal values, their budget was fucking insane. Doubling cpp rates, going to fuck our generation for something that should never have existed in the first place. cpp has been fucked since it's inception.

I hate the conservative morals but they are the only ones who actually seemed to have their heads on straight.

Regardless, I think they are all cunts so I voided my ballet. Noone said I had to vote for someone. Lol.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 18, 2011)

Canada is so fucked. I feel really sorry for you guys.








No, not really . I've just been waiting for an excuse to say that in a thread about Canada, since a Canadian always feels the need to say something similar in every thread about America .


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 19, 2011)

Void votes actually mean something, I think... 

So instead of refusing to vote, go there and check every name, or no name at all, or write something, draw a smiley, a dick, whatever... 

Then, if those voids are counted, eventually they will notice our lack of confidence in the system...

Imagine, rather than having a 60% ratio of voters against non-voters, we'd have something like 90% of vote and, in that number, around 40% who left their vote blank. That tells something.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 19, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Canada is so fucked. I feel really sorry for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually....with Harper in power it is completely true. No Need for the, "No, not really."


----------



## chevymeister (Nov 19, 2011)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Void votes actually mean something, I think...
> 
> So instead of refusing to vote, go there and check every name, or no name at all, or write something, draw a smiley, a dick, whatever...
> 
> ...


 This is true. Most people think it's illegal and I remember someone on this board calling me retarded, a dumbass and saying I was going to end up in jail for it. Haha.

I wouldn't exactly deface the ballot as that is probably illegal, but I'd leave it blank.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 19, 2011)

An alternative to leaving ballots blank is voting third parties. I know the term is a bit American, as Canada already has more than two major parties, but still, we have plenty of registered small parties and independents, and I've often voted that way. At least when they have no chance of winning they can be truly honest. Wonder whatever happened to the Marijuana Party, they were hilarious. But there are still so many, like the Greens (I guess now that they have an MP, they are in the big leagues), the Libertarians, the Communists, the Christian Heritage, the Pirate Party, the Marxist-Leninists, I think I heard even the Rhinos are coming back! There are always options if you're sick of the big guys.


----------



## groph (Nov 19, 2011)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Void votes actually mean something, I think...
> 
> So instead of refusing to vote, go there and check every name, or no name at all, or write something, draw a smiley, a dick, whatever...
> 
> ...



I'd think that might just make things easier for governments. <potentiallystupidstatement> Wouldn't it not matter of only 3 people voted, 2 of them for one party and 1 for the other? Someone's still getting elected. </potentiallystupidsentence>

I know Canada elects provincial representatives, not federal ones and then some voodoo magic happens that allows them to decide who's in office. But still, the less people vote, that just means there are more people who don't care that someone else is making a decision for them. It would still be a statement of indifference but there's still going to be a government. I'd take that as an invitation for governments to act with even more impunity if noone cared to vote.


----------



## chevymeister (Nov 19, 2011)

groph said:


> I'd think that might just make things easier for governments. <potentiallystupidstatement> Wouldn't it not matter of only 3 people voted, 2 of them for one party and 1 for the other? Someone's still getting elected. </potentiallystupidsentence>
> 
> I know Canada elects provincial representatives, not federal ones and then some voodoo magic happens that allows them to decide who's in office. But still, the less people vote, that just means there are more people who don't care that someone else is making a decision for them. It would still be a statement of indifference but there's still going to be a government. I'd take that as an invitation for governments to act with even more impunity if noone cared to vote.


 Well that's the thing. Voiding your ballot is voting. It's saying you all suck ass. If 75% of the country left their ballot blank I'm sure the government would go topside as opposed to 75% just not leaving their house. The difference? Not caring and caring but showing your dissatisfaction.


----------



## AySay (Nov 19, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Canada is so fucked. I feel really sorry for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not EVERY thread...


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 20, 2011)

You said it, chevymeister.

Show your dissatisfaction.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 20, 2011)

I've noticed that searching "Stephen Harper" on news.google.ca gives great results!

The two first articles that came today :
Condescending Harper decides to court China
Peggy Nash says Canada not 'normal' under Harper


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 24, 2011)

So, just about had a heart attack this morning, having our office building practically clipped by military jets; the whole office was pretty much diving under their desks. I guess there's some big do commemorating our mucking about in Libya. So are flag-waving, patriot parades, complete with muscle-flexing displays of war machines in the skies and streets, the new normal? Who here remembers when we used to have a good laugh at the Soviets for the same thing?


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha you're so right, basically, Harper wants to americanize Canada... I guess he finds it too... Canadian?


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 30, 2011)

So Harper is trying to sell off the CBC.


Another election promise broken.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 30, 2011)

No doubt Sun News is beside itself with glee. How long before CBC is history, and all new media morph into angry corpulant white guys yelling, pounding their fists, and insisting this is what hard-nosed journalism looks like. Sun News is certainly paving the way, I can only hope their ratings tank, or pretty soon we'll have to deal with the sorts of talking heads, misinformation, and rabid conjecture that Americans already have to endure with Fox. And Harper will get the free pass in the media he's been dreaming of, ever since he convinced himself that objective journalism and thorough research and critique were all rampant Liberalism and Ivory Tower Elitism.


----------



## murakami (Nov 30, 2011)

harperia sounds like an std


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 30, 2011)

Harper is already transmuting the Canadian communications into some horrible Americanized way...

I'm not hoping much better from the Conservatives... they litterally disgust me.


----------



## groph (Dec 6, 2011)

Conservatives' omnibus crime bill clears Commons | News | National Post

Hello, mandatory minimums.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 6, 2011)

Bullocks.


----------



## groph (Dec 9, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## chevymeister (Dec 13, 2011)

Sort of unfortunate for the masses but I do like some of the things like heightened time for date rapers. Nothing pisses me off more than a date raper so that line made me smile a bit haha. To be honest, I'd still rather be in Canada than the States anyways.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 13, 2011)

chevymeister said:


> Sort of unfortunate for the masses but I do like some of the things like heightened time for date rapers. Nothing pisses me off more than a date raper so that line made me smile a bit haha. To be honest, I'd still rather be in Canada than the States anyways.



Remind me not to take my date-raping shtick to Canada.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 13, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> So Harper is trying to sell off the CBC.
> 
> 
> Another election promise broken.



It is not like the CBC is withholding information and eluded to other information they are also keeping back when asked about a completely different topic. 

They are publicly funded, expenses should be disclosed. You don't want to disclose expenses, which are acquired from the people, you don't need to be public anymore.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 13, 2011)

*sigh*

Canada first nation to pull out of Kyoto protocol - Yahoo! News


@Sir Myghin:
So it's okay that Harper is selling off one of Canada's last public broadcasters to American interests? 

Give me a break.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 13, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Canada first nation to pull out of Kyoto protocol - Yahoo! News
> 
> ...



Frankly I couldn't care less about the CBC. They don't want to play by the rules, we certainly don't need them around. The whole 'canadian programming' stuff is always a bit silly anyway, and with the amount of tv or radio I use it will not alter my life in the slightest. Sales wouldn't be threatened or occuring if they had not been resistant.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 13, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Frankly I couldn't care less about the CBC. They don't want to play by the rules, we certainly don't need them around. The whole 'canadian programming' stuff is always a bit silly anyway, and with the amount of tv or radio I use it will not alter my life in the slightest. Sales wouldn't be threatened or occuring if they had not been resistant.



I agree, but only to the extent of their television programming, which I loathe. I have no qualms with their radio service.

The problem with their television network is simple, although two-fold. First of all, they're incredibly biased and INCREDIBLY anti-American. Second, their entertainment programming quite simply sucks (with the exception of Royal Canadian Air Farce, but alas, it's no longer on the air). The sad fact is that most of their programming is either a direct ripoff of something else or so thematically simplistic that it might as well be a ripoff.

Canadian content can be done well, just look at Corner Gas. Instead, CBC produces drivel. They even allowed what is probably the most iconic tune in canadian history besides the National Anthem, the Hockey Night In Canada theme, to slip through their fingers because they got greedy.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Dec 17, 2011)

The fact is that if it's sold I fear it might come up like Sun News of Fox News, and do something like "sensationalism" news, which sucks more than words can tell. The CBC is now the only news program which does not need to do this to gather financial support. In fact, it's the only news program I listen to (except on the internet) because the others have biases that really doesn't fit with me.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 17, 2011)

*More Sighing*

Harper defends oilsands 'misinformation,' calls need for them 'overwhelming' - Yahoo! News


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, saw that... everyone needs more ethical oil don't you think?

It's pretty lame.


----------



## SamSam (Dec 19, 2011)

It's not the drug sentences which are too high, it's the sex offences which are way too Lenient.


----------



## groph (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, now apparently he went and nullified 5000 same-sex marriages. If you're from a country where same-sex marriage isn't legal, you can't get gaily married in Canada.

The fuck. Why.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, a friend posted about that on Facebook yesterday.

Un-fucking-believable. I can't for the life of me figure out when anybody gives a flying fiddler's fuck about who anybody else fucks. 

Let homosexuals get married and be as miserable as straight people.


----------



## Sunyata (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been hearing that too, but is it true? Haven't seen anything other than some facebook posts. If so...it's a sad day to be Canadian.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 13, 2012)

Yahoo News Canada reported and had quotations and all those lovely things.


----------



## groph (Jan 14, 2012)

Sunyata said:


> I've been hearing that too, but is it true? Haven't seen anything other than some facebook posts. If so...it's a sad day to be Canadian.



Actually Ottawa has since straightened this out, all same-sex marriage is legal in Canada and it will continue to be that way.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's a step in the right direction from the Liberals, here's hoping this might spell the end of Harper's cronies next election. 

Liberals vote to legalize marijuana, support monarchy - Politics - CBC News


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jan 15, 2012)

Why would they vote against severing ties with the monarchy?


----------



## zappatton2 (Jan 15, 2012)

The opinion polls I've seen indicate most folks are pretty happy with the monarchy. Personally I am neither pro nor con, I can see the benefits of a consistent, apolitical figurehead, but I wouldn't weep if we withdrew from it. As far as monarchy goes, I don't think the Libs see it as an issue worth getting tangled in. But if they want to go ahead and expand social freedoms (in an era where the current government is happy to jail as many folks as possible), on that count they may just get my vote (and I usually regard the Liberals as conservative light).


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 17, 2012)

...Canada has a monarchy? Or is this ties with England's royalty you guys are talking about?


----------



## zappatton2 (Feb 14, 2012)

So, who remembers that old saw "You're with us or you're with the terrorists?" That sure shut up anyone with reservations about the creep of the security-obsessed State. Well, here's a nice line to follow-up, from none other than our Public Safety minister Vic Toews. Worried about curbing liberties? Concerned with the rapidly expanding capacity of the State to spy on you? Clearly you sympathise with the criminals!!!
Online surveillance critics accused of supporting child porn - Politics - CBC News


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 14, 2012)

Around here, Canada is seen as a country that mostly inspires sympathy. It is, after all, a rich country that has ever vowed for peace and human rights... I can't help but feel sad at the perspective of it drifting towards another direction.

That said, when I see stuff like this, I'm glad we Brazilians are obliged to vote. Rather, we're obliged to move our asses on election day, since we can opt to vote for no-one if we feel like. What's unacceptable is not voting out of laziness, which I BET 80% of Brazilians would do if it were like in US or Canada.


----------



## groph (Feb 17, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> ...Canada has a monarchy? Or is this ties with England's royalty you guys are talking about?



Yeah, Canada is a monarchy. Our Prime Minister is mostly a figurehead and our parliament is so bureaucratized, large, and inefficient hardly anything ever gets done so the Queen is really the one pulling the strings.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 17, 2012)

Technically Canada is actually a Constitutional Monarchy. 

In Practice we use the parliamentary form of Representative Democracy. But in theory, the Queen/King could veto any law our government passed. Wouldn't happen thought. Just like the Governor general is really just appointed by the PM.


----------



## groph (Feb 17, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Technically Canada is actually a Constitutional Monarchy.
> 
> In Practice we use the parliamentary form of Representative Democracy. But in theory, the Queen/King could veto any law our government passed. Wouldn't happen thought. Just like the Governor general is really just appointed by the PM.



Dammit, I was trying to troll an American!

Yeah, we're a constitutional monarchy. Our inept government is structured off of the British Parliamentary system and Canada of course was a British colony so we have ties to the Commonwealth and by extension the monarchy. The Queen, as far as I understand, is mostly symbolic and she's on our money. I don't really get what the big hooplah is over her. Apparently Canadian citizens can request a picture of the Queen from the Canadian government and they have to mail one to you for free. I might do that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah and where exactly do you make this request?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah and where exactly do you make this request?


 
FAQs



> *How can I obtain a picture of The Queen?*
> 
> The Monarchist League of Canada Distributes the most recent (2005) official Canadian lithographic portrait of The Queen at no charge but asks for $10 (plus $1 for each additional print up to a maximum of five) to cover mailing and the expense of a packing tube.
> Send your cheque to the order of the League at PO Box 1057, Oakville, ON L6J 5E9. If you wish to use your credit card, you may use PayPal, by clicking on the contribute link on and making a payment in the appropriate amount while advising [email protected] of the purpose of your remittance.
> If you are interested in bulk orders for free distribution of The Queens picture at fairs, display tables, mall sales and similar events, please write [email protected] to make special arrangements.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 8, 2012)

So, I'm bumping this thread (and get out of the Quebec's political trouble for once) so we can discuss about Harper's last move with the law C-38.

Source: Opposition Parties Turn Up Heat on Harper's Omnibus Bill

I have yet to find good information in english, but for what I gather, he would decide where the environmental research money would (or will not) go, Canada is jumping out of the Kyoto protocol and is basically screwing up the environement. I'm not really a green-head, I do my part and I could do more, but how can that be the good way to go, especially since the more we go, the more destructive we are, collectively...

Thoughts?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 8, 2012)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Yeah, that guy growing a bit of weed in his house is worse than a pedophile:
> Column: Marijuana growers to face more jail than child rapists under Harper's new omnibus bill
> 
> (Lots of links removed!)



Hey, you're finally preparing to join the U.S.! Enjoy living through our 'aughts.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jun 8, 2012)

Sure conservatives suck. I also think the Liberals suck and that NDP makes a better watch dog than a leader. I also think this forum is full of liberal minded people so very biased opinions.

Axehappy: "He hasn't done 1 good thing for the country since being elected. And I don't mean this time. I mean since the 1st time. He's had plenty of time to do at least 1 good thing. But it hasn't happened."

Bull shit: Conservative Government cut the GST from 7 per cent to 6 per cent to 5 per cent. Universal Child Care Benefit. banned both corporations and unions from making political contributions. Providing better insurance for Canadian Forces personnel, while increasing support for those who experience illness or injury in the line of duty. Canada signed the Copenhagen Accord  a framework agreement among developed and developing nations, including China and the United States  to reduce the worldwide level of greenhouse gases. 

Sure harper has done alot of stupid shit, and has scandals surrounding him. Every prime minister has something like that (Look at the 1990's liberals) or the founding Macdonald government (yes they were conservative). Scandal is part of Canadian politics. Considering Harper is conservative some of his policies look more liberal than past Liberal party governments.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 8, 2012)

Cutting the GST is one of the single worst things Harper has done... 

Yeah...he signed the Copenhagen Accord...great...has he actually taken any steps toward fulfilling it or is he just going to pull out of it like the Kyoto accord.

The unviersal child care benefit was Harper just putting back...some... of the child care benefits his may 2006 budget destroyed. I also highly suggest you do some research into this policy. As it is taxable, and you just end up paying it back in taxes so you don't actually get any money to help. Which is fine if that's your politics, but trying to bring it up as something Harper has done to help poor families is just bullshit.

Active Canadian Forces insurance is provided by a Private Company. Not the Canadian Government. Veterans get many benefits provided by the Public Health plan but those have always been intact. 


Corporations not being able to donate is a good thing, as is the recent destruction of the of the penny.

So I guess in 6 years, Harpers government may have done 2 good things. Awesome.


The so brutally corrupt Liberals did a hell of a lot more. 

And even saying that Harper's policies are more liberal than past Liberal governments shows a level of ignorance on all of Harper's policies that is mind boggling. Sure, the Liberal party of Paul Martin was right of Centre (and the party overall is far to close to centre/right of centre for my taste now) but Harper is WAY far right. 

Do your research man.


Edit:

Also, really? Quoting a post made last year, right after the election...come on. You ever say anything in the heat of passion...


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jun 8, 2012)

"So I guess in 6 years, Harpers government may have done 2 good things. Awesome."

yep, and that was the core of my argument.

The GST cut.....so why is it the worst thing he has done? Putting money back he took out is a good thing! better then not putting it back! I doubt it is 100% tax on the benefit. Also never said it helps anybody. just corrected your past statement "he has never done anything good"

Everyone likes to take only one side of an argument (we do it all the time in our verbal arguments). In written statements it should be atleast common sense to try and take a neutral aproach and look at other arguments instead of being one sided and making grandiose statements such as "he has never done anything good." or "harper likes to molest children."(posted by someone else). Lastly look at past Liberal governments beyond Paul Martin. Some conservatives actually have helped build this country into what it is, or was. (see John Diefenbaker - Conservative, John A Macdonald - Conservative, R.B Bennett - Conservative)

here is a starting point for more info on the History of Canadian governments: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Prime_Ministers_of_Canada


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 8, 2012)

The core of my argument was that Harper has been and is a fucking douchebomb who isn't doing anything good for anybody. Even compared to the other parties he's a steaming pile of smelly shit. 

Ignoring that to attack one hyperbolic line in a statement is a logical fallacy.


I'd argue more of your statements but that would be getting off topic and that's really against the rules and P&CE.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jun 7, 2014)

Does anyone else think that the reason [email protected] has to be the face attached to some of the most heinous, regressive legislation this country has ever seen, is so he'll be that much easier to chuck under the bus should he ever pose a challenge to Dear Leader? Too tinfoil?


----------



## coupe89 (Jun 7, 2014)

Did not know MacKay was in the Liberals with Jean Chretien.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jun 8, 2014)

coupe89 said:


> Did not know MacKay was in the Liberals with Jean Chretien.



Yes, the Chretien Liberals did languish in office too long, misappropriated funds, and end up getting turfed for their corruption. But at worst, it all added up to misspent public money. We currently have a government that shows chronic disdain for the Charter and the Courts (the very things that protect us from this very government), rejects all transparency and institutional checks on its power, routinely bends the public service to it's will, forces omnibus bills filled with poison pills to consolidate its power, legislates morality, spies on its citizens, in fact, I can't think of anything this government is doing that isn't devastatingly autocratic. I'd go to a protest to voice my concerns, but apparently those are no longer legitimate democratic expression and require the Electric Eye to keep tabs on our transgression. Coyne is spot on here;

Andrew Coyne: We once had to wait weeks for a new Harper abuse of power. Now were getting them two or three a day | National Post


----------



## coupe89 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wait until Prince Justin gets in and see how much this country falls but he is on the left so nothing will be said about him.


----------



## Mayhew (Jun 12, 2014)

coupe89 said:


> Wait until Prince Justin gets in and see how much this country falls but he is on the left so nothing will be said about him.



Exactly man. People want to pretend that the left leaning parties are just nice, regular people like us who do no wrong and conservatives do nasty scary things and cackle while rubbing their hands together but it isn't so. The "bad" things gov'ts do are not exclusice to the right. All gov'ts spy on their people including past liberal gov'ts. These same things happen with or without conservatives. Liberals pollute the country. The oil sands would still exist if Liberals were in power. Liberals had massive omnibus bills etc. It's all largely the same except Liberals misappropriate your funds much much worse, lie about to our faces and then attempt to delete any trace of such(gas plant emails anyone).

Every time it rains in Ottawa thousands of litres of raw sewage pour into the Ottawa river because our catch basins can't handle it and need MAJOR upgrading. You literally can't even go in the water half the summer because the levels of poop(ecoli) are too high. We're spending 6 billion on light rail(2 billion each from the city, province and federal gov't) and the Conservative federal gov't told the city and Mayor Watson(formel Liberal cabinet minister) that their(our) share would be better spent cleaning up the river and keeping our shit out of the water but it fell on deaf ears. Liberals would rather leave a legacy of shiny trains to nowhere, overpriced solar farms and wind farms like it's their own version of the Toyota Prius. Dalton Mcguinty was pretty damn sure we'd build a statue of him for his legacy of the green energy act which turned out to be the stinky'est pile of crap set upon us by any previous gov't.

My Dad was the civilian head of National Defense for many years and his wife is now a diplomat in Washington. I've heard enough inside ball to know Liberals do terrible shit as good or better than PC's. The difference is they promise everything to anyone who'll vote for them and give the left leaning all the social programs they desire so they look good at face value while underneath that facade they can't balance a budget by cutting their own (mis)spending so more of our tax dollars are needed. I much prefer the spend within your means approach. If you can't afford it then you shouldn't have it. 

Saying all that, I'm not a pro PC per say(never voted PC before today's provincial election) but the Liberal party is so far removed from when it was the "natural governing party" they wouldn't even recognize themselves in the mirror if it weren't for their arrogance and sense of entitlement clouding their vision. I know enough to know that Left and Right is not Black and White like most under 30 seem to think (it's not your fault, we were all naive at that age). Now I've learned to seek out facts and not just warm feelings and opinions of others (especially Canadian media).


----------



## coupe89 (Jun 12, 2014)

I also like how the try to act poor or working class too when they are the 1%ers. Never heard what happened with that scandal of Jean and Paul lining their pockets with government money. Just like here in PEI with the PNP money it was just a nothing to see here.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayhew said:


> Exactly man. People want to pretend that the left leaning parties are just nice, regular people like us who do no wrong and conservatives do nasty scary things and cackle while rubbing their hands together but it isn't so. The "bad" things gov'ts do are not exclusice to the right. All gov'ts spy on their people including past liberal gov'ts. These same things happen with or without conservatives. Liberals pollute the country. The oil sands would still exist if Liberals were in power. Liberals had massive omnibus bills etc. It's all largely the same except Liberals misappropriate your funds much much worse, lie about to our faces and then attempt to delete any trace of such(gas plant emails anyone).
> 
> Every time it rains in Ottawa thousands of litres of raw sewage pour into the Ottawa river because our catch basins can't handle it and need MAJOR upgrading. You literally can't even go in the water half the summer because the levels of poop(ecoli) are too high. We're spending 6 billion on light rail(2 billion each from the city, province and federal gov't) and the Conservative federal gov't told the city and Mayor Watson(formel Liberal cabinet minister) that their(our) share would be better spent cleaning up the river and keeping our shit out of the water but it fell on deaf ears. Liberals would rather leave a legacy of shiny trains to nowhere, overpriced solar farms and wind farms like it's their own version of the Toyota Prius. Dalton Mcguinty was pretty damn sure we'd build a statue of him for his legacy of the green energy act which turned out to be the stinky'est pile of crap set upon us by any previous gov't.
> 
> ...


 Let's be clear on one thing. My post isn't about Liberal vs. Conservative. I in no way endorse the Provincial Libs. My parents are Blue Conservative; I don't agree with their politics, but it's par for the course, people have thier opinions, at's all good. What bothers me is this; people convinced of thier own moral rightousness. Look up the Standford prison experiment. Those with a sense of authority and a true belief that they represent some legal authority to spy on Canadians for going to protests, smoking joints, or doing anything that contadicts Con values have made themselves the enemies of liberty, regardless of where they stand on the political spectrum. Those guided by moral black and white absolutes are factually less self-reflective, and will find it easier to define the "other" as something to demonize and punish with the full weight of the State. People should be able to conduct themselves in this country without actually being afraid of their own government, and how could one look at our own government and not be intimidated just for having contrary opinions? You don't have to agree with my politics to agree that that is wrong.


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 15, 2014)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Hi all,
> as a Canadian, I have to descry Harper's grasp over the country and what he and his party are doing of the Canada I once was proud of.
> 
> So many things have gone wrongs these past years I can just name a few:
> ...



Hopefully federally we get the momentum we got in Ontario with the Liberal party, and dethrone Harper once and for all. Muzzling scientists is unacceptable, and I'm surprised we're not all more actively protesting against this violation of free speech and scientific progress.


----------



## coupe89 (Jun 15, 2014)

MesaBeno said:


> Hopefully federally we get the momentum we got in Ontario with the Liberal party, and dethrone Harper once and for all. Muzzling scientists is unacceptable, and I'm surprised we're not all more actively protesting against this violation of free speech and scientific progress.



Yeah lets get Justin and his China loving self in.


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

coupe89 said:


> Yeah lets get Justin and his China loving self in.



Similarly to the past few posts, I'm not exactly excited about a Liberal government either. I'm not so much one party over another - but to me as an avid supporter of science and education, it is unacceptable that Harper is muzzling scientists from speaking out on global warming. At this point I'd take about any party in power that would dethrone Harper.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 16, 2014)

I actively dislike the Liberal party, but .... me are they are thousands steps better than Harper. 

Also, Harper is the one who has forged trade agreements with China and allowed Chinese interests to develop the oil sands. He sure seems to love him some China.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 16, 2014)

God I hate Canadian politics. Its always one side against the other, calling each other crazy, misinformed, etc. "If youre not with us, youre against us." Its getting to be as bad as the Americans.

Even PC strong Alberta has become a joke. The Redford project was a complete failure.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 16, 2014)

The PC party doesn't exist. The current "Conservative" party is a merger of the Reform and PC party (which alway amuses me when they shit talk coalition governments, what with them being one and all) and far more accurately represents the policies of the reform party than the former Progressive Conservative party.

And it's just as bad as American politics. Al the ads are ....ing shit talking other parties instead of talking about your policies. 

Political ads should be straight up made illegal.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey do you live in Leduc..??


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 16, 2014)

I was renting a place during my turn around week, but recently acquired a job back in Ontario so this week is my last week on site and then back to Guelph!

Which is good as the guy in Leduc told me he decided to rent the place out monthly. Ha!


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh darn. I live in Devon but Leduc is my home lol


----------

